# Newest mice..



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Are these two both chocolate? They are sisters, not sure of their parentage (got them from my sister's group cage)


















And I'm in love with both of these girls! My first satins!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first two are chocolate or mock chocolate. The satin girls are very nice. You know I love satin fawn.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree. First is chocolate, second is mock chocolate! Does it have red eyes? It looks that way in the picture.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Both the chocolate ones have black eyes. I can't get over how beautiful the satin coat type is!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Both look chocolate to me
Love the satins


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! I love your two little boys!!


----------

